# Help With Ophthalmology Research



## Dr.crazy (Jul 2, 2015)

Hello 

I am medical student performing a research to evaluate the impact and prevalence of dry eyes in Pakistani society, something rather poorly understood throughout the world. 
I need your help to collect a sizable amount of respondents for my research. It will take only 2 minutes to fill out the following form.


https://goo.gl/forms/d4Za1BpVS1bJloJm1

Please note this research is strictly for people from Pakistan.

Thank You.


----------



## sairanoor871 (Mar 1, 2021)

I am Dr. Asif khokhar Senior eye surgeon in Lahore, pakistan. I can help you regarding your research to evaluate the impact and prevalence of dry eyes in pakistan.


----------



## shehwarabasi27 (Jun 23, 2021)

drasifkhokhar is the squint specialist in lahore.They provide services in phaco surgery, oculoplastic surgery,corneal surgery, vitreoretinal surgery.He has expertise in different eye treatment. Dr. Asif Khokhar, a best squint eye specialist in lahore is dedicated to quality care and great outcomes.


----------



## shehwarabasi27 (Jun 23, 2021)

drasifkhokhar is the best eye surgeon in Lahore.They provide services in oculoplastic surgeon in lahore, best eye specialist in lahore.He has expertise in different eye treatment. Dr. Asif Khokhar, a best senior eye surgeon in Lahore is dedicated to quality care and great outcomes.


----------

